# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 01.02.2021 - 08.02.2021

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *32*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *61* Получено карантинов: *46*, суммарный объем: *894* мб Обработано файлов: *4408*, суммарный объем: *1814* мб Уникальных файлов: *2504*, суммарный объем: *1144* мб Признаны безопасными: *2930* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *124*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=226253 - найдено зловредов: *58* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *32* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=226327 - найдено зловредов: *9* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=226298 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=226270 - найдено зловредов: *7*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\programdata\install\cheat.exe - *10* c:\programdata\windows\install.vbs - *8* c:\programdata\install\del.bat - *5* c:\programdata\install\utorrent.exe - *3* c:\programdata\setup\update.exe - *3* c:\rdp\rdpwinst.exe - *3* \winhost.exe - *2* c:\programdata\windowstask\xmrig-cuda.dll - *2* c:\programdata\microsoft\temp\h.bat - *2* c:\programdata\windows\install.bat - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 UDS:Trojan.Win32.Agentb.a - *10* Trojan.VBS.Starter.mj - *8* Trojan.BAT.Zapchast.dx - *5* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *5* Trojan-PSW.Win32.Delf.aidq - *4* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Blouiroet.gen - *4* not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.Win32.BitMiner.gen - *4* not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RDPWrap.h - *4* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Windigo.vho - *3* Trojan.BAT.Agent.bhf - *2*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

